# Band gesucht?



## Fiqqsaw (1. März 2010)

N'abend alle zusammen,
ich hätte eine Bitte an die versammelten Metaler der Community (bin selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
Ich habe letztens eine Band gehört, etwas strange, eine Mischung aus Black Metal und Jazz.
In einigen Liedern war das Wort "schaukeln" enthalten...
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich hoffe auf mithilfe,
Metallische Grüße, Fiqqsaw


----------



## Teal (2. März 2010)

Das kann dann eigentlich nur das Diablo Swing Orchestra sein. Hab die auf dem letzten Summer-Breeze kennen gelernt und war positiv überrascht von der Live-Performance. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADkoxiTowO0[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q25VFMlbSYw[/youtube]


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. März 2010)

Das ist zwar auch extrem geil, aber nicht das Gesuchte, leider. Ist irgendwas südamerikanisches, grade wieder eingefallen...
Ich sollte Quizmaster werden. -.-'


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2010)

Um das nochmal zusammen zu fassen:
Wir suchen eine BM Band, die Elemente vom Jazz in ihrer Musik hat.
Die Band selber kommt aus Südamerika und in den Texten kommt "schaukeln" vor? 

Das hört sich ein wenig strange an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. März 2010)

Strange beschreibt meine Musigeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Das kann dann eigentlich nur das Diablo Swing Orchestra sein. Hab die auf dem letzten Summer-Breeze kennen gelernt und war positiv überrascht von der Live-Performance.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für den Tipp, die sind ja echt mal genial. =D


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Das kann dann eigentlich nur das Diablo Swing Orchestra sein. Hab die auf dem letzten Summer-Breeze kennen gelernt und war positiv überrascht von der Live-Performance.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine Ohren sagen: KRAAAAAAANK 
Und mein Gehirn kombiniert messerscharf: Ok ok wird zur playlist dazugegeben


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. März 2010)

Soo Leute, ich habs schlussendlich doch rausgefunden, Südamerika war ein Fehler von mir >.<
Die Band heißt "Angizia" und kommt aus Österreich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_ye-zwrkcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXL5AqKcCY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde sie immer noch sehr geil, vielen Dank für die freundliche Mithilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (3. März 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Samsas Traum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. März 2010)

o.O
Dann kennst du andere Lieder von ihnen als ich


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. März 2010)

Vom Gesang her würd ich eher in Richtung Dornenreich tendieren als in Richtung Kaschte ô.o (Zumindest im ersten Lied...)
Aber der bescheuerte Text weist dann doch wieder eher auf Letzteren... x)


----------



## Teal (5. März 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> o.O
> Dann kennst du andere Lieder von ihnen als ich


Hör mal das Album "Die Liebe Gottes" an... Dann verstehst Du mich. ;-) 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Xx-81eQJw[/youtube]

Aber ja... Dornenreich wäre auch ein guter Vergleich, nur sind mir die nicht direkt in den Sinn gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (5. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Hör mal das Album "Die Liebe Gottes" an... Dann verstehst Du mich. ;-)
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9-Xx-81eQJw[/youtube]



Hmm ja, du hast recht, die Seite von Samsas Traum kannte ich gar nicht :$
Gefällt mir aber ausgeprochen gut, wer noch andere Bands wie Angizia kennt darf sie gerne hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (8. März 2010)

Ist halt der "alte" Stil von Samsas Traum. Alle neueren Sachen sind weniger... "Black Metal"-lastig.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. März 2010)

Heiliges Herz ist aber schon wieder ein großer Schritt in die Richtung... Wenn es nicht den Samsas Traum-Malus hätte, könnte das Ganze echt guter BM sein...


----------

